# Apple iPhone released



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, Apple has relesed iPhone (one lawsuit from Cisco coming up......) 

Reminds me of Nokia 7610, but really better indeed, i like the no buttons feature. But what the hell is MacOS X doing there, didn't they learn anything from Symbian OS (slowness etc). Frimware based OS (sony, Motorola) are the best to go.

Though the design is good, now lets hope the price is also good. OLED insted of LCD would have been better for battery. It's just a novelty, they can't keep up relesing new models every 4 months. Sony & Nokia will beet it in Phone department soon, Apple just isn't made for Mobile Phones, the market is not like portable music market, they don't bring anything new to the scene, except for the mobile hardware. Touch screen has been there from ages


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*

i aint buying a cell till i can afford tht .... i am saving from today rs.10/- per day


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/01/dsc_0216.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/01/dsc_0213.jpg
__________
This is just amazing. This is the pinnacle of innovation. 

And guys, there will be no lawsuits. The patent of the technologies used this phone is firmly with Apple.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*

^^but the name iphone .... none the less this is a slick peice of technology ... im gonna buy this or its successor 1 day .... guaran damn teed


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/01/dsc_0192.jpg

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2007/01/dsc_0194.jpg
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^but the name iphone



Don't you think a $65 billion company has enough legal brains to think of that? I'm sure there must have been an agreement with all concerned parties.


Also, this phone has got a light sensor, a proximity sensor, google maps, safari, widgets, mail, yahoo mail integration, google search, yahoo search integration, iphoto, music, videos, itunes, TV shows integration. Phew! And the list isn't complete!


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*

arre andy forget the name yaar ... even if they change the name the product is only gonna get better ... im on ur side on this 1 till MS comes up with a worthy suitor


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Ok, Apple has relesed iPhone (one lawsuit from Cisco coming up......)
> 
> But what the hell is MacOS X doing there, didn't they learn anything from Symbian OS (slowness etc). Frimware based OS (sony, Motorola) are the best to go.



I suspect you're never heard of Palm Treo.



> Touch screen has been there from ages



But, gestures haven't been there. Accidental touch protection hasn't been there. That is the reason they were granted the patent.

Current touchscreen technology is limited to Stylus pens in most phones.

Happy life, though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: iPhone relesed, from Apple*

as i m reading, more things are clearing up

The reason a stylus is used in Mobile phones or PDA is to prevent the screen from smudge & damages etc, Apple has touted a "a magic patented interface", but does it have a patented magic anti-fingerprint and smudge interface? Well, fingers are good, they are easily available (pun intended)...but comon, u can't write with a finger, or better yet, draw. It has MacOS X, so atleast i expect a paint like application there, the biggest feature of such touchscreen phones, & that too with out a pen(stylus) . U gotta be kidding me, there is not even an option for stylus so far.

No 3G, well ok, it's of no use in India anyway

SMS looks more like Chat. Well...donno whats the use of this feature, some might like it.



			
				From the webpage said:
			
		

> So photos, SMS, and the phone app -- that is part of our phone package for iPhone. Really great *call management*, scroll *through contacts with your finger*, all the information at your fingertips. *Favorites, last century [shows dialer], calendar, SMS texting, incredible photo app*, the ability to *take any picture and make it your wallpaper*. I think you'll agree... we've reinvented the phone


 
Right, re-invented, apple just won't miss a chance to say it again & again. I guess i have these features from what, 2 years already in my K750i, or K700i/k500i before that. Comon....the most lame thing about Apple is their marketing

The E-Mail reading layout & feature is gr8 in looks, i have only read an email on a PDA once before in O2 XDA 2 atom. 

Kudos to apple for the phone resolution. We had nvidia chips for mobile phones from a long time, already in W810i, but apple is the first one "I guess" with a 640X480 resolution based phone

They have safari, but then again, how to enter the website name in the address bar with fingers? well....atleast my fingers are big so 2 latters will press together. Internet browsing on mobile has been there also from ages, anyone remembers Opera for Mobile & Symbian, but then again...it's Apple, even an old feature is created by them when relesed by them

$499 & $599  , i would rather prefer a P910i with a real stylus & writing abilty which costs less then this. Though it will lack hard disk space compared to this iphone


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 10, 2007)

OH MY.......... This Phone is Drop Dead Gorgeous.. I'd kill to get one.. too bad Asia will get in 2008.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

thrs is no phone which a 100% so u got to do with wat u get .... buy a natraj pencil sharpen it break the lead ... smoothen the edges and use it as the stylus


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

Watch the quicktime trailer at www.apple.com/iphone and www.apple.com/iphone/ipod
__________


			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> OH MY.......... This Phone is Drop Dead Gorgeous.. I'd kill to get one.. too bad Asia will get in 2008.



Gray markets are going to have a blast till 2008 :d


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

andy, i like the design of hardware but.....

1) no 3G, but then again, i don't care for that. But still technology from 2004 (EDGE), what were they thinking. 3G is not here in India, but it is there in US & Europe

2) Whats with Palm treo?

3) Google Maps is just a website based service which can be accessed on any Nokia Communicator or Sony P Series too

4) Mail & Yahoo Mail, well then again, nice features to have but nothing to say revolutionary. Mail capability was there even in my K500i, but yeah, the Mail reading layout of P800i (at that time) or P910i or this phone is better, well cos they are PDA Phones

5) Yahoo & Google Search, well....yeah, nothing new, already there via Opera in phones
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> thrs is no phone which a 100% so u got to do with wat u get .... buy a natraj pencil sharpen it break the lead ... smoothen the edges and use it as the stylus


 
 abe, 30K Ke phone ki M B eik nahi karni.....


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 10, 2007)

Its a killer. But then it will show some familiar crap like itunes .


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

well i wud disagree with any 1 who says tht this fone brings something new ... i wud say it brings most of the features under the apple stlye .... which really is killer 

the fone looks sexy .... the display is gonna be abssolutely rich (better than the ipod i guess which is really ricH)

then etting rid of the buttons is good ... though i agree with saurav on the stylus issue i had problems using my uncl's hp device without a stylus (it had 1 but i wanted to act smart)

and besides it just looks so slick


----------



## nix (Jan 10, 2007)

wow...my next phone has gotta be this...i'm using a nokia 3315 and was waiting for a music phone from apple...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

The only thing killer about this phone is the looks & the hardware design. U can't stare at it always, how good the touch screen keyboard is will be known only after using it with fingers. Like I said, apple really did a stupid job of not using a stylus

In the end it's a phone. Lets see how good it is as a phone


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 2) Whats with Palm treo?
> .



Your lack of knowledge about PDA phones has been exposed. I would rather not comment on it. 


Oh, and I see some one is desperate.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

i said whats with palm treo "here". I have used it. No comments on using this phone as a phone so far from u? Don't tell me u want to "write" or draw with your finger, or have brush on your fingers to prevent it from dirt & smudges

Again, u got nothing else to say....so personal comments have started.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

hell everyones desparate to get their hands on this device whther one likes it not is different but now im waiting for MS reply to this .... MS i assume will play the wait and watch game as these are testing waters for both apple and MS .... but i dont think this time MS will hav the excuse of coming into the market late


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> hell everyones desparate to get their hands on this device whther one likes it not is different but now im waiting for MS reply to this .... MS i assume will play the wait and watch game as these are testing waters for both apple and MS .... but i dont think this time MS will hav the excuse of coming into the market late



Actually, this type of touchscreen technology has been patented by Apple. So, Microsoft will have to come up with another idea. They may make a similar UI, but the touchscreen would be the key.

If they implement stylus pen touchscreen, then it would lack innovation. They can't use iPhone style touchscreen, as it is patented. It will be a nice challenge for them.

I'd again like to clarify that Apple is not targeting Nokia or Motorola with this phone. Their main aim is the smartphone market, which is dominated by Palm.

Comparing iPhone's OS to Symbian is wrong. Its competition is more with Palm OS than Symbian, which is essentially a kiddie smartphone OS.

I would request members to view the iPhone presentations at www.apple.com/iphone. You would get more idea of this when you actually see that.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

MS is already in the market in the form of Windows Mobile mav3


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

im waiting for a fone under the zune brand which ballmer has said will be coming some time .... and i agree with andy tht competing the touch screen will be difficult but u never know ....

and i think other than palm its gonna beat the living hell out of the p990i


----------



## 24online (Jan 10, 2007)

*The 4GB iPhone will go out the door in the US as a Cingular exclusive for $499 on a two-year contract, 8GB for $599. Ships Stateside in June, Europe in fourth quarter, Asia in 2008. 

**www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/the-apple-iphone/


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> If they implement stylus pen touchscreen, then it would lack innovation..


 
In what sence? finding 101 way to mess up the phone with your fingers 

Here is a scenario today

me in mcdonalds having a burger, i get a call, i take out my K750i & take the call. The keypad is plastic & since my hands are dirty with sause & anything like that, only the keypad gets dirty & i can wipe it easily with hanky or not wipe it at all, it's a plastic keypad anyway

Here is a scenario after july 2007

me in mcdonalds having a buger, a phone comes, & i m using iPhone. I take out the phone, now, how to touch it? Tomato ketchup on the screen....ya right

@mav3
Zune brand phone...hmm.....how the hell u found about about the next concept device i m making . Called XBOX Groove


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

hey saurav u gonna buy the iphone?????


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

it's saurav, & no, i m happy with my K750i does everything i want, in a small package


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 10, 2007)

iPhone is the sexiest thing ever happened to technology / UI... they just rock


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ tht wud be a hyperbole

Official specifications:
Screen size: 3.5-inches
Screen resolution: 320 by 480 at 160 ppi
Input method: Multi-touch
Operating System: OS X
Storage: 4GB or 8GB
GSM: Quad-band (MHz: 850, 900, 1800, 1900)
Wireless data: Wi-Fi (802.11b/g) + EDGE + Bluetooth 2.0
Camera: 2.0 megapixels
Battery: Up to 5 hours Talk / Video / Browsing; Up to 16 hours Audio playback
Dimensions: 4.5 x 2.4 x 0.46 inches / 115 x 61 x 11.6mm
Weight: 4.8 ounces / 135 grams
The iPhone will begin shipping in June of this year.

*images.dailytech.com/nimage/3549_iphone2.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

shekhar u r right about the hardware, but iphone is just looks from what we are seeing. Better save your remarks till u use it as a phone


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> In what sence? finding 101 way to mess up the phone with your fingers
> 
> Here is a scenario today
> 
> ...


First of all, McDonald's have napkins and only allow civilised people into their premises!
Second, if you do not mind dirtying the keypad, you shouldn't mind dirtying the screen too.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> abe, 30K Ke phone ki M B eik nahi karni.....


Third, the phone is priced at $499 (the 4GB version). How does that equate to 30K?



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> But what the hell is MacOS X doing there, didn't they learn anything from Symbian OS (slowness etc). Frimware based OS (sony, Motorola) are the best to go.


Fourth, there is a difference between an operating system made by Apple and those made by other companies. The phone has Mac OS X and it runs amazingly fast on my MacBook Pro. I don't have any reason to believe that it will lag on the phone. The phone allows you to install actual desktop applications onto it. It is a first.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The reason a stylus is used in Mobile phones or PDA is to prevent the screen from smudge & damages etc, Apple has touted a "a magic patented interface", but does it have a patented magic anti-fingerprint and smudge interface? Well, fingers are good, they are easily available (pun intended)...but comon, u can't write with a finger, or better yet, draw. It has MacOS X, so atleast i expect a paint like application there, the biggest feature of such touchscreen phones, & that too with out a pen(stylus) . U gotta be kidding me, there is not even an option for stylus so far.


Fifth, it has a fingerprint resistant screen surface so put a rest to the nagging about lacking a stylus.

Sixth, you say that it has nothing new?! Well, I can see hordes of new features: iPod, 3.5-inch widescreen display, iTunes syncing, Cover Flow, one touch calling, visual voicemail, intelligent/predictive QWERTY soft keyboard, photo management application, HTML email client, support for POP3 and IMAP, GPS, widgets, multi-touch, OS X, true desktop-class applications, wireless (quad-band GSM, EDGE, 802.11b/g Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 2.0 with EDR), bluetooth headset and built-in Advanced Sensors (accelerometer, proximity sensor and ambient light sensor). And I have not included the features that are common on other phones too.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> SMS looks more like Chat. Well...donno whats the use of this feature, some might like it.


Seventh, you don't find SMS useful? Are you normal!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Right, re-invented, apple just won't miss a chance to say it again & again. I guess i have these features from what, 2 years already in my K750i, or K700i/k500i before that. Comon....the most lame thing about Apple is their marketing


Eighth, Do they have more than any five of the features I mentioned above? And yeah, Apple is very bad at marketing, which is why a product that they announced in San Francisco, will ship in June, hasn't even been approved yet and will reach Asia in 2008 - makes people sitting in India take notice and post on an online forum about it at 2 o' clock in the night. Yeah, they sure don't know how to market a product. Leave aside the fact that the iPod has more than seventy percent market-share, tops every bestseller list, ITMS sells 6 songs per second and people are literally drooling over the iPhone. LOL!  ::sarcasm alert::



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> $499 & $599  , i would rather prefer a P910i with a real stylus & writing abilty which costs less then this.


Ninth, In case you have failed to notice, no one cares for your preference!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Google Maps is just a website based service which can be accessed on any Nokia Communicator or Sony P Series too


Tenth, Yes, but it not integrated with them and does not serve the purpose of a GPS device.

If you haven't noticed, every sane person on Earth is thrilled about the iPhone. Tell me one thing, what do you want in a phone that the iPhone lacks! I can only point to 3G.

Till now, I had always considered you as a person who does not like a Mac because he hasn't used it and is very jealous of those who have the privilege. But now it is confirmed that you are a blind hater of Apple and logic and reasoning play no part in contributing to the emotion. I pity you!


----------



## anispace (Jan 10, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> shekhar u r right about the hardware, but iphone is just looks from what we are seeing. Better save your remarks till u use it as a phone



arre man saurav stop complaining. just take a look at  this site if u havnt already>>*www.apple.com/iphone/

The iPhone has MACOSX which means its a mini tablet PC+iPOD+digicam(ok the 2MP camera might not be that good) and above all a cell phone all for $499 which i think is a good deal since even the higher end Nokia Nseries phones are priced in the same range.

as regards to being a cell phone it might not be that good but why complain when ur gettin so many features not to mention the drop dead gorgeous looks.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

though i loved the iphone i disagree with arya at some points





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Second, if you do not mind dirtying the keypad, you shouldn't mind dirtying the screen too.


 tht wud be a dumb statement keypad and screen has a difference and every cell fone user treats the screen with more care than the keypad


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Third, the phone is priced at $499 (the 4GB version). How does that equate to 30K?


 the ipod officialy costs 249$ for the vdo model but for some reason it costs 16k at an authorised apple reseller (ara there are taxes to be paid)



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Fifth, it has a fingerprint resistant screen surface so put a rest to the nagging about lacking a stylus.


 fingerprint on screen is not the only reason for a stylus .... the fingers are thick and wide and the stylus is thin and pointed so using the device is better coz many a times as saurav pointd out earlier 2 keys at the same time are pressed or other keys are pressed .... here u will drag the apple's predictive text capability into the conversation but more often than not predictive input doesnt help coz wat u wanna type cannot be predicted as it is not in the memory



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> If you haven't noticed, every sane person on Earth is thrilled about the iPhone. Tell me one thing, what do you want in a phone that the iPhone lacks!


again  that wud b a hyperbole .... though it is a good device i wudnt crown it the best




			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> it is confirmed that you are a blind hater of Apple and logic and reasoning play no part in contributing to the emotion.


 i disagree with u here also ... saurav has pointed out a few good shortcomings of the iphone .... arya i wud like to remind u tht there is no phone wich is 100% in features and the iphone also has its shortcomings

and all those talking abt competitors the SE p990i sells for 30k and thts iphones major competitor which will be thrashed simply coz of the brand apple is


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2007)

I hate mobile phones, but this iphone is all i ever thought of . i always wanted to own a phone with full touch screen(+sexy looks) , I saw a haier touch phone in the market but the interface was fugly. iphone is the product which can make me use a mobile phone even if i dont need it . damn sexy 
Price is the issue , got to work hard 

but(there is always a but ,lol) , i have seen nintendo DS with all blurred touchscreen because of scratches made by the stylus or fingers. Same issue here, in the case of DS th touch screen is not the primary screen , but here it is.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

well...i got points to reply on arya, but leaving right now for office. Mav3 has pointed out the shortcomings already, i will rather post about the usability lacks iPhone has later


----------



## ambandla (Jan 10, 2007)

1) I agree with mav3 on display maintanence. Just imagine how the screen will be when you touch it with dirty fingers. The display will not be clear so you have to clean the screen (carry yellow cloth along with it) every now and then but I don't ming cleaning it when compared to the features that it provides.

2) Every device coming from US to India have shipment costs, taxes, customs etc etc. Remember that ipod, when released first was very very costly and the it became affordable as time went on. 

3) Every now and then we send sms or email in regional languages. Apple's predictive text input will not work with these. Instead it will change everything to what it thinks is correct. I seldom use PTI on my mobile phone. 

This multitouch screen is much much adv. than the vanilla touch screen that need a stylus. Yes, it's said that it's fingerprint resistant. but what about dirt fingers or butter fingers?
__________
What I love:

1) Mac OS X 10 on the phone
2) Looks amazing
3) revolutionary touch screen
4) compatible with all ipod accessories
5) Has wi-fi and of course, bluetooth
6) 3.5" widescreen for video
7) *the sensor that changes to phone when you bring the device near 
your ear and switches to ipod when you move it away from the ear. It's
called proximity sensor* *In the photo viewing mode, put two fingers 
on the screen and move them apart and that will be zooming in, bring 
them closer and that will be zooming out. move your finger on the 
screen to move to other area of the image that is not seen after zoom.

It's called "Pinch"*
9) google maps
10) amazing touchscreen sensitivity. It's something that we never saw 
before and is now patented to Apple.

What I didn't like:
1) No 3G
2) Locked to Cingular.
3)Will not be available in India till next year.
4) only 4 gig and 8 gig for a whopping $499 and $599 respectively?
5) Only a 2mp cam?
__________
afaik, this phone is not gonna sweep the market right now. It's only for those who can throw away money for the best of the best. 

I will get one for sure when it comes to India. I have already started saving money for this.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

^^quite rightly summed up


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> First of all, McDonald's have napkins and only allow civilised people into their premises!
> Second, if you do not mind dirtying the keypad, you shouldn't mind dirtying the screen too.


 
      , the day starts with a joke, thank u



> Third, the phone is priced at $499 (the 4GB version). How does that equate to 30K?


 
Calculate the price of 8 GB Model



> Fourth, there is a difference between an operating system made by Apple and those made by other companies. The phone has Mac OS X and it runs amazingly fast on my MacBook Pro. I don't have any reason to believe that it will lag on the phone. The *phone allows you to install actual desktop applications onto it.* It is a first.


 
Who said that? U mean, iPhone uses a Core 2 duo & 1 GB RAM cos that is what your macbook has. Do u know anything about computers & devices other then your Macbook? Iphone cannot run MacOS X in it's native form, it has to be a stripped down version. Maybe just the kernal, with some specific module like quicktime. No APU/GPU for mobile phone is capable of runing Core Video/Audio right now. I hope u don't say that u have Nvidia Geforce 7300GS  in iPhone now. It cannot be MacOS X that u get on your desktop, it's just the core of MacOS X, don't compare both.



> Fifth, it has a fingerprint resistant screen surface so put a rest to the nagging about lacking a stylus.


 
Stylus is used for writing & pointing. Again, have u ever used one or just saying it cos u need to say something

Trust me, lack of stylus is the biggest drawback of iPhone & can stop it from becoming a good product. According to andy, they are targeting it to Palm, Blackberry, right.....with out a stylus. Who uses these devices mostly, normal users like me or u, or officers on the go....first find this out




> Sixth, you say that it has nothing new?! Well, I can see hordes of new features: iPod, *3.5-inch widescreen display*, iTunes syncing, Cover Flow, *one touch calling*, visual voicemail, *intelligent/predictive QWERTY* soft keyboard, *photo management application*, *HTML email client*, *support for POP3 and IMAP*, *GPS*, widgets, multi-touch, OS X, true desktop-class applications, *wireless (quad-band GSM, EDGE, 802.11b/g Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 2.0 with EDR),* *bluetooth headset* and built-in Advanced Sensors (accelerometer, proximity sensor and ambient light sensor). And I have not included the features that are common on other phones too.


 
I have pointed out what features are there which are already age old. U sure u just did not copy pasted these lines from somewhere.



> Seventh, you don't find SMS useful? Are you normal!


 
Read again, from the photo, SMS looks like iChat, this is what i was talking about. I said, some people might like this iChat like looks nice some may not



> Leave aside the fact that the iPod has more than seventy percent market-share, tops every bestseller list, ITMS sells 6 songs per second and people are literally drooling over the iPhone.


 
When ipod was relesed, Portable mp3 players were new in the market. It gave something which was not available at that time. iPhone bring nothing new other then the hardware & no keyboard. It is just another phone in the market. they are touting it as a phone, well....it lacks severly as a phone, but it is quite good as a PMP, Mp3 player or ipod video



> Ninth, In case you have failed to notice, no one cares for your preference!


 


> Tenth, Yes, but it not integrated with them and does not serve the purpose of a GPS device


 
Get a p910i, start opera.....& find out anything on google earth. Take subscription (not in india) & u can get GPS nevigation on your mobile phone via the carrier



> If you haven't noticed, every sane person on Earth is thrilled about the iPhone. Tell me one thing, what do you want in a phone that the iPhone lacks! I can only point to 3G.


 
Stylus, Capability as a phone. Keypad......is this even a phone. Looks more like a Portable media player with phone in it, then a phone with portable media player in it. Nice try from Apple, but as a phone it will fail, as a PMP it will prevail



> Till now, I had always considered you as a person who does not like a Mac because he hasn't used it and is very jealous of those who have the privilege. But now it is confirmed that you are a blind hater of Apple and logic and reasoning play no part in contributing to the emotion. I pity you![/


 
Task task.....like i care what u care. This is a free forum & anyone can write what they think


----------



## ambandla (Jan 10, 2007)

@gxsaurav. As, I said It will not fail as a phone. As always, apple concentrated on how to make things simple and they made it again.

Stylus: Stylus is good for smart phone. 

But this is entirely new concept. It's not termed as a phone with music player but it's a music player with a phone. This one has more multimedia capabilities than phone features. I think this one is released to compete with the music phones to make sure that those with ipod's do not move to music phones that offer all-in-one func. and to make sure that those who are thinking of buying a phone cum player will get this (if they are in that budget level) due to the superiour music player and phone functionalities. 

P910i is a business phone and it does well in that area. iphone is targeted to multimedia rich phone market. There is no point in comparing these two. Compare this with the Sony Ericsson W series and this will win by all aspects(price being the only aspect in which it fails but the performace to price ratio will be higher for iphone).
__________
Once we start using it, we will forget to think whether it's a phone with music player or a music player with a phone. It's the experience that matters. Just my opinion. but they should have released the HDD version of the phone too. This can't replace an ipod video. How many videos can we store in 8gig?


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

wrong comparison .... SE dosnt hav a music fone in tht bracket .... its competitor is the p990i ... which also almost the same set of features


----------



## ambandla (Jan 10, 2007)

oh. yeah P990i is better than P910i to compare with iphone and yes both these have many features in common.

Multimedia: iphone
Organiser: P990i
message input: P990i with it's handwriting recognition
connectivity: iphone with wi-fi, EDGE and bluetooth. 
communication: p990i
Photos: iphone with its amazing music management app and Pinch featue.
Camera: Don't know
call quality: Don't know
Features: iphone
Screen : iphone


----------



## eminemence (Jan 10, 2007)

I am extremely wary of these flashy presentations.Does anyone have real snaps of the device working?
Also no specifications about the processor and battery life time,which is one of the most important features tested on mobile devices,are missing.
I wonder with such flashy stuff,if the iPhone's battery will even survive a couple of hours.
Its very smart and cool to make such presentations without the real device.
If anyone has the real device UI pics of the iPhone,pls do post them here.
--eminemence.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 10, 2007)

battery : 5 hrs talktime or video, 16 hours for music.
__________
you can watch the entire demo given by steve jobs from apple.com site.*events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/j47d52oo/event/


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2007)

@gxsaurav

1. The 8 GB model is priced at $599, which amounts to Rs. 26,733.91 when converted directly to INR. Of course, the taxes, etc. might increase the price but you never know what the original price might have fallen to by 2008. Whichever way you see it, there is no Indian price announced for it yet.

2. I read it later that by desktop-class applications, Apple does not mean to say actual desktop applications, but mobile versions that are as feature laden as the desktop counterparts. Whatever. It still is far better than Symbian, Windows Mobile or any other operating system, just like Mac OS X for the desktop. BTW, I don't have a MacBook. It is a MacBook Pro and has a Core Duo processor and 2 GB of RAM.

3. That was my response to this statement by you: "The reason a stylus is used in Mobile phones or PDA is to prevent the screen from smudge & damages etc"
If you have seen the demos of the phone, the interface has very large buttons and it is not possible for a person's index finger to be larger than those. The keys also get enlarged just as you are about to hit them so there is virtually no chance of you ever mis-typing using your fingers. Plus, the use of a stylus would have prevented the implementation of the amazing 'Multi-touch' technology.
Actually, this is something that you will only truly appreciate when you have used it similar to the trackpad on Apple laptops. People complain about the lack of a physical secondary right click button, but what they do not realise is that using two fingers for the secondary click and scrolling is way more efficient than another button.

4. OK, let us dissect this feature-by-feature:
(a) *3.5-inch widescreen display*: I ran a few searches and apart from one HP iPAQ model, I couldn't find any phones that have this. Maybe you could show me a few more.
(b) *intelligent/predictive QWERTY*: Which other phone has it? I can see none.
(c) *photo management application*: No phone has had it till now. Do not mention applications such as PhotoDJ™ on Sony Ericsson cell phones. It is not even worthy of an excuse to be an actual photo management application.
(d) *HTML email client*: Again, which phone has an email client that is capable of displaying actual full-fledged HTML?
(e) *support for POP3 and IMAP*: There are phones that support the IMAP protocol? I don't know about any.
(f) *GPS*: No other phone has GPS integrated with Google Maps. Absolutely none.
(g) *wireless (quad-band GSM, EDGE, 802.11b/g Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 2.0 with EDR)*: I am wrong here. There is a sizable number of smartphones capable that have all these technologies bundled.
(h) *bluetooth headset*: How many phones bundle a Bluetooth headset with the device?
Before you start bashing me, I admit that I am not very well acknowledged about which phones have what because of the plethora of cell phones available today. I am aware that most of these features, if not all, can be found on various phones in different combinations. But this is the first phone to do it all together and that too, with a really friendly and slick user interface and hardware design. Plus, there are those other features I mentioned that are not found on any other phone in the market. Simply put, there is no phone in the market that offers any serious competition to the Apple iPhone.

5. The iChat style of displaying SMS is just a better way of displaying text messages. How could someone have a problem with that? Think of it as the conversation view in GMail.

6. And how does it lack severely as a phone? Just because it does not have a stylus? Lame!

7. No, you cannot. Don't shoot things in the air and expect no one to notice them. You cannot subscribe to anything related to Google Maps and use it as GPS. It is not possible. The carriers provide other maps from companies that dedicatedly use the maps for the purpose of enabling GPS on the devices.

8. That, my friend, is innovation. That is the signature style of Apple. The iPhone is here to stay, whether you approve of it or not. The chief executive of Cingular entered the deal, and bent the established rules and technologies of his carrier, without ever looking at even the prototype. That should give you some idea about how great the product is going to be. Read this: Apple's New Calling: The iPhone


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

arya points 1 and 2 are just ways by which u r defending the iphone coz of ur ego ...... if this was a product from MS u wud hav been in place of saurav and vice versa


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2007)

The first one is nothing. gxsaurav said that the price was 30K and I am just correcting him. I am not defending the price (though I do think that the price is very reasonable).

The second one, that Mac OS X is better than any operating system that tries to offer it competition, is absolutely true, regardless of whether you guys agree or not. People who use it know it. I couldn't care less whether you guys acknowledge that or not.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry i actually meant point 1 and 3 .... no is saying tht v only want the stylus .... wat v r saying is tht v also want a stylus


----------



## ambandla (Jan 10, 2007)

we can buy one stylus right and it will not cost much. We can even make one ourself.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ ya rite i hv given one method of making a stylus in this thread


----------



## ambandla (Jan 10, 2007)

So, having a stylus or not is not a major issue. Move on to other capabilities. One this that really makes me unhappy is the memory. It's just 4/8GB. That' not even 1/4 of my music collection.
__________
what about the battery and sim. Are they removable? or is this phone like the reliance phones with no sim card at all? and is the battery like the ipod battery?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

A smart phone or PDA is a device on which u can install your own application, take notes like a paper notebook, navigate etc. I just found out that iPhone cannot install 3rd party application & It is restricted to only those apps made by Apple.  The sole reason people buy Smartphone, or Symbian OS phones is the ability to install own applications. Now tell me how does this iphone targets the PDA or Smart Phones like Andy pointed out comparing it to Palm Treo etc, then how can u say it is better than Symbian or Windows Mobile, is it because it’s Apple?

Apple is famous for not opening it’s technology to other. The killer combo of a Smartphone, outlook syncing & Exchange server is unmatched. Now I guess Apple will make a Outlook clone…..Cupertino has started it’s photocopiers.  There is no mention weather I can use this phone to sync with my outlook inbox or contact list. Or are they gonna give this task to itunes too? Again, how is this a smrtphone if simple features like this are not implemented. Provided that apple will relese an application for doing these things soon…..maybe iOutlook. What about phone management, like we have the technology & file system of Sony & Nokia phones open, due to which we have Apps like Myphoneexplorer or FMA, I m still looking if apple will open its technology or restrict us to their own apps only

Suppose we compare it to W810i or Nokia N-Series Music phones. Let’s see, believe it or not the market is filled with Nokia phones with real media songs, just due to huge market share of Nokia, & so many model. iPhone only plays mp3 & AAC. Ok fine, aac is good for mobile phones anyway, & it’s an iPod. But what about choices? U cannot even install your own app to play say, rm or ogg or wma like in case of few Smartphone or PDAs. What about the cost? An iPod nano with a K750i will be cheaper than this phone

U said, no other phone has a full features HTML email viewer. Plz go out & take a look at any Windows Mobile device, or Symbian Pro devices, they had it from 2 years. Again, apple doesn’t bring anything new to the table. It’s either already available or user-installable in old phones as applications

Hard disk of 4 GB is good enough for people like me, but then again others might want more, there is no expandable memory option, something common in phones of this range

Google map is not equal to GPS, & we don’t know if it can be used with those in-car GPS devices or Bluetooth GPS devices. Read again, I said u can browse Google maps in browser like opera for mobile & subscribe to GPS functionality via Cell phone carrier, like Airtel in India

The text input method sounds badly implemented, Well….u better use it u will find yourself, how easier it is to write on a keypad or with a stylus. About the amazing multi-touch technology, I will talk about it once I get to use it. About intelligent predictive QWEARTY, plz check a user installable application for Windows mobile named TenGO

Photo management application, let’s see….it has iphoto I guess……I never needed any photo management application on a phone, so won’t talk about this feature.



> How many phones bundle a Bluetooth headset with the device



None, cos the user gets the choice to buy if he wants to, from 3rd party vendors like Logitech etc. Do we have an option, not to buy iPhone with a Bluetooth headset to reduce costs?



> there is no phone in the market that offers any serious competition to the Apple iPhone.





No news about user-replaceable battery. I guess u will have to send it to apple to change it. How many days can u live without your phone guys? Also it is mentioned by apple that it has 5 hrs talk time & 16hrs music. Once in this forum tarey_G pointed that he would prefer a phone & a music player separately, so that he can use the phone for calls instead of draining the battery by music. There are many people like him, & like I said, u cannot stare at this phone always, or listen to music always. It’s a phone that is how u r gonna use it

I wonder how u call the cost of this phone justified, it costs as much as a PS3. Even a LG chocolate with a Memory card will be cheaper than this



> So, having a stylus or not is not a major issue



Once u start using it, u will know how much it lacks in this regard. Like I said above, u cannot stare at this phone all the time, or play music/videos all the time. In the end it’s a phone, something it is lacking a lot as.

Of course the phone is here to stay, as long as there are Mac users who swear & live by Apple. For those looking for productivity will use other Smartphone instead. iPhone is just a fancy device, but a good one.

Now come to my favorite part. $499 & 2 MP Camera only, with no flash it seems. Next…………

mav3, pointed right.....we need a stylus with a device of $499, & a better camera


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 10, 2007)

Just 8 GB of storage. 
I was expecting more or a higher capacity iPod.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 10, 2007)

@gxsaurav

The news that you cannot install your own applications is only mentioned on TUAW and they asked a security guard about it. There is no authenticity or confirmation of the 'rumour'. If Apple confirms that the phone will not allow users to install their own applications, it will be a huge shortcoming indeed. But they did not say anything about the matter, and because it has a mobile version of OS X, I think it will allow developers to make applications for it. Before Apple says anything, this news is nothing more than speculation.

I know for a fact that it can sync with a Mac and fetch your existing accounts with all the settings and email from Mail.app. And since it can be synced with a PC too, it will most probably allow you to sync with Outlook too. Why are you commenting on things you are not sure about?

I did not say that no other phone had a full-fledged HTML client. I asked you whether any phone had it. If some phones do, it's good.

But you are again saying that Apple does not bring anything new even after I gave mentioned many new and revolutionary features. Plus, Apple has put in a lot of innovation even in implementing the old hands so they are much better on the iPhone. And the iPhone is an all-in-one device, something other phones cannot boast of. They are either (dumb) smartphones meant for business or music phones or imaging phones or simple phones.

First of all, it also comes in the capacity of eight gigabytes and that is the maximum capacity available on any phone in the market AFAIK. One Samsung model has eight GB too but I don't think any other phone has more than 8 GB of on-board memory. And 8 GB is not a small amount for a phone by any stretch. Future iterations of the iPhone will surely feature more memory on-board, but for a first gen phone (and even otherwise), it's not half bad. They should start supporting memory cards though. Even Apple laptops do not have memory card readers. I dunno why they are against the technology.

Google Maps is integrated with the iPhone and serves the function of GPS quite well. This is what Apple has to say on the official website:





> *Google Maps*
> With Google Maps and iPhone’s amazing Maps application, you can view maps and satellite images, or get directions and traffic information, all from iPhone’s remarkable, easy-to-use touch interface.


Go to this page and click on 'Maps'. Watch the QuickTime movie. I think it is much better than the GPS functionality on ANY other device in the market, including specialised GPS devices.

You do realise that the buttons on the virtual keyboard blow up just as you are about to hit them, right? Unless you have sausages for fingers, I don;t think you are ever going to type wrongly. I am hundred percent sure it is going to be even better than a stylus. And as I already mentioned, and you agreed, this is one of those things that you have to use to understand.

First you said that other phones have photo management applications too. Then, when I said that they don't (and you couldn't find a comparable example), you dismissed it saying that you don't care. Yeah, I can see you are talking a lot of sense! And even after having seen all the new features, you keep saying "there is nothing new". What do you want! You want it to make tea - or clean your bathroom for you!

No, because Apple knows that when you are buying an expensive feature laden handset, you should be getting a Bluetooth headset with it. The convenience of a Bluetooth headset can only be known after you use it on a regular basis. See, if you are buying an expensive handset, you will not be looking to save a thousand bucks on a headset. And if you are that kind of a customer, Apple is not interested in selling you their wares. It has always been Apple's policy. Their laptops come with remotes and sensors whether you want them or not. Wi-Fi and Bluetooth are non-configurable options across almost all Macs.
However, I expect Apple will release versions of the iPhone in lower price brackets in the future too and they won't have a headset bundled with them. I am sure you will be here at that time and will be commenting about how little features it has. You just want to say something against it, regardless of whether there IS an actual need or reason behind it.

I have had three phones till date, my mother has had one and my father has had more phones than I could care to count. Not even one of them has ever needed a battery replacement. How many times do you need to replace a phone's battery during its lifetime?

Yeah, and an LG Chocolate had a 3.5" touchscreen with 16m colours, advanced sensors, photo management applications, OS X, Wi-Fi, etc. Oh come one, they are not even in the same category! Why are you comparing Apples to ora... chocolates! And you cannot make phone calls with a PS3, nor can you carry it around in your pocket.

And you keep saying that it lacks as a phone and someday maybe you'll finally learn the statement! You have said absolutely nothing that makes its phone specific features any less competent than products from other companies. And you still keep saying that it lacks as a phone. What does it lack? Can you make a list of points? I can only see you mentioning the stylus again and again. But in case haven't noticed, having done away with the stylus and brought in a revolutionary new way of interacting with the device is the iPhone's USP, just like the click wheel was the USP of the first iPod and the mouse was the USP of the first Macintosh.

How many Mac users and Apple fanatics are there on this forum? Three, maybe four or five. How many have posted in this thread? Only two as far as I can see. How many people are disappointed with the device and/or wouldn't want one if offered? Only you. That pretty much sums up how good the thing is.

It does lack in the camera department, there are no two ways about it.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2007)

I've already started saving. No more new clothes, shoes. No more eating out like a junkie (this iphone also helps in maintaining health I guess...). No more....

Just get 30 grand ready and waiting. And pray that it can be unlocked...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2007)

by the time u gather the cash... i m sure it wd hav been ntwk unlocked... hopefully....


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> But you are again saying that Apple does not bring anything new even after I gave mentioned many new and revolutionary features. Plus, Apple has put in a lot of innovation even in implementing the old hands so they are much better on the iPhone. And the iPhone is an all-in-one device, something other phones cannot boast of. They are either (dumb) smartphones meant for business or music phones or imaging phones or simple phones.



A stylus pen can be used with the iPhone, too. I think ayush some people on this forum are really desperate as they are blind haters. I'm loving the whining going on in this thread. Are you? :d





> First you said that other phones have photo management applications too. Then, when I said that they don't (and you couldn't find a comparable example), you dismissed it saying that you don't care. Yeah, I can see you are talking a lot of sense! And even after having seen all the new features, you keep saying "there is nothing new". What do you want! You want it to make tea - or clean your bathroom for you!



That's the guy for you. He never tells the truth or backs up his views with facts. This can work in a forum, but in real life, such people are not the most likely to succeed as one requires conscience for success.









> It does lack in the camera department, there are no two ways about it.



Camera on phones are a bad idea. Unless phones get optical zoom, even a 5 MP camera is waste on a phone. I would also like to point out that MP is not a indicator of the quality of a camera.

Compare Nokia 2 MP and SE 2 MP. You'll get your answer. Similarly, compare my old 0.3 MP to a Motorola 1.3 MP.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 10, 2007)

I have used a O2 XDA II for more than six months and also the Nokia 7710, for a similar period of time.

Let me tell you, I used to use the fingers as much as possible because it is much more convenient to to use fingers than use the stylus (kaun stylus nikalega, aur kaun vapas rakhega).

As for the matter of the screen getting dirty, it is not at all a concern as such. Why, coz all our phone screens get dirty any way. (Not because I used to touch the screen with fingers, otherwise also. Currently i am carrying a SE K750i, and its screen is as dirty)

The QWERTY keyboard looks good in the presentation, it will work in day to day usage.

Who needs to load 3rd party applications when your phone itself does all that you want to do? I never installed any 3rd party applications on the O2, but on Nokia 7710, i installed some themes. Currently the only 3r party application on the K750i is the Opera Mini.

2MP camera is a let down though, but I would expect that Apple will update it soon.

Now to compare the price currently we are expecting of around 30K with say SE P990, or the black berry phones or something, i think it is reasonable. Any way I will never compared the IPod Shuffle with a T-Sonice 610i. Apple will command a premium (quality apart, for the brand name) and I am ready to pay for it.

By the way I plan to buy this phone within couple of months after its release at Chirag Ali - Hyderabad  Lane for a good discount.


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

well i dont think any1 is saying the price of the product is too high rather i wud say considering the brand value of apple the price is low

and hailgautam i think u hav never used a symbian 60 fone and hav absolutely no clue abt the power tht 3rd party appz bring to ur fone ... 
and andy a cam on a fone is a bad idea but an ipod in a fone is an awesome idea


----------



## mail2and (Jan 10, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> I have used a O2 XDA II for more than six months and also the Nokia 7710, for a similar period of time.
> 
> Let me tell you, I used to use the fingers as much as possible because it is much more convenient to to use fingers than use the stylus (kaun stylus nikalega, aur kaun vapas rakhega).
> 
> ...



I would love to see GX reply to this post. Of course, he won't. What will he tell to a person, who has actually used such phones.
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> and andy a cam on a fone is a bad idea but an ipod in a fone is an awesome idea



Well, cameras on phones do not, and I repeat, do not have optical zoom. That means the picture quality is really bad.

Whereas, an mp3 player integrated in a phone is no way less than a dedicated ipod. I don't see any difference between the nanos and this. Both sync through the same software, have almost the same music features, and this phone takes it further, I dare say.

However, as with every first generation product, it will have its flaws. It will really come into its own by the 2G or 3G, as was the case with the iPod.


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 10, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well i dont think any1 is saying the price of the product is too high rather i wud say considering the brand value of apple the price is low
> 
> and hailgautam i think u hav never used a symbian 60 fone and hav absolutely no clue abt the power tht 3rd party appz bring to ur fone ...
> and andy a cam on a fone is a bad idea but an ipod in a fone is an awesome idea



Well if you say so, but I have at some point or other used, Nokia, 3230, 6680, 6270, 3250, N70.....also 7710 (some say its S90 Phone). But not the latest ones, coz I am hooked on to the SE 750i and also coz me quit my job to study and no money to change a phone every month.

And i have used all most all the applications available for those phones. I wonder why you have to say that. May be because you see me wonder why do we need to install 3rd party applications. Is it?


----------



## iMav (Jan 10, 2007)

@ hailgautam i own a 6600 with many 3rd party apps and a lot of my frenz only hav the sound quality of their fones to brag and not the features tht my fone posses thanx to the 3rd party apps


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 10, 2007)

On the older before the N Series you definitely had to use the 3rd applications to fully use the phone. that is because though the phone is capable, the applications bundled with the phone are quite inadequate. But now a days bundled applications are good enough and there is no requirement of 3rd party applications


----------



## goobimama (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the fact that apple is going to use their very own software in the phone. It is very much like how they make their own machines and don't allow assembled systems to run Mac OS X. Apple wants this phone/ipod to be a class apart, and it will be that way if and only if they keep third party software out of the game. 

Grapes are not sour. In fact, they are my favourite fruit.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> The news that you cannot install your own applications is only mentioned on TUAW and they asked a security guard about it. There is no authenticity or confirmation of the 'rumour'......



Atleast u agree to this. But i m talking from what is known today. There is no mention from Apple weather this phone supports 3rd party applications or Java based apps, so it does not support this feature



			
				arya said:
			
		

> And since it can be synced with a PC too, it will most probably allow you to sync with Outlook too.



Again, talk on what is known today, Apple might do this, iPhone might do that does not proves anything. Syncing with PC for E-Mail, contacts, PIM, is an essential part of such PDA or Smartphones, something where Outlook & Exchange server prevails. Apple has no mention of it & no PIM manager of their own, so again it won't be wrong to say it doesn't support this feature



			
				arya said:
			
		

> And the iPhone is an all-in-one device, something other phones cannot boast of



Lets compare with W810i

FM - W810i wins
Camera - W810i wins so far, not sure about the quality of cam in iPhone, but so far it is known that it lacks a Flash or autofocus
Call & SMS = both
iPod & iTunes - Obviously iPhone cos it's from apple
Music Playback - Both
Video playback - Both, but iPhone excels due to big screen.
Keypad - W810i wins so far

so, u were saying something, what other phones cannot boast of.......?.

Again, why are u going into personal comments? Did i said anything about macboys? & by the way, first u said, stylus is not innovative, now u r supporting it, would u like to mention your source from where u got this info that a stylus can be used with iPhone. Plz base your statement on the info available today..



			
				arya said:
			
		

> First you said that other phones have photo management applications too. Then, when I said that they don't (and you couldn't find a comparable example), you dismissed it saying that you don't care. Yeah, I can see you are talking a lot of sense! And even after having seen all the new features, you keep saying "there is nothing new". What do you want! You want it to make tea - or clean your bathroom for you!



Read again, I said i do not use, & there is no Photo Management in my K750i, i never said, phones do not have photo management. Andy watch your words plz.

Symbian & Smrtphones already have Photo Galary (nokia) Ulead Apps (Symbian & Windows Mobile) from a long time. Again apple doesn't not bring anything revolutionary



			
				arya said:
			
		

> However, I expect Apple will release versions of the iPhone in lower price brackets in the future too and they won't have a headset bundled with them



Apple might do this, Apple will do this....tell me when it does. I M speaking with the features mentioned by Apple today, not what they "might" do in the future



			
				arya said:
			
		

> How many times do you need to replace a phone's battery during its lifetime?



Depends on how u use it, some last for 2 years some 3



			
				andy said:
			
		

> Camera on phones are a bad idea. Unless phones get optical zoom, even a 5 MP camera is waste on a phone



lolz....., u really make me laugh, u r the first guy who is going against convergence. If they are bad idea, then why did Almighty Apple gave one in iPhone

@ hailgautam

Like i said before, u were able to use your phone with fingers & u were not concerned about the screen getting dirty, but others are, isn't it?

About why do we need to install apps on a Mobile when it does everything. Well, go talk to the symbian, Linux (on phone) & Windows Mobile users out there. The bundled apps are not always good. U might not need them, others do....even i don't install apps on my K750i but i do want an option to install them when required

Example- Windows Mobile cannot play rm files as such. But u can install Real player on it to play rm files. Now tell me, is having a ability to install an app wrong now?



			
				andy said:
			
		

> Well, cameras on phones do not, and I repeat, do not have optical zoom. That means the picture quality is really bad.



A very good example, my Bike (ya ya self flaunt ) Taken from K750i. I can show u a lot of real life photos of me & my friends & then tell me weather it is "really bad" I wonder which phones did u used to take photos from? The ydo have bad quality compard to digicams, but the way u r saying sounds like they have useless quality

*img373.imageshack.us/img373/6985/bikeqo1.th.jpg

My Sir's scorpio

*img382.imageshack.us/img382/1498/thecarlj1.th.jpg

Like i said before, & sticking to it. iPhone will prevail as a Portable media player or an iPod, but not a Phone. When 2nd or 3rd generation iphones relese, we will have better phones from Nokia, Sony etc already

Something i found

10 things to hate about iPhone

10 things to love about iPhone

iPhone is incapable of syncing via Wi-Fi or bluetooth


----------



## mail2and (Jan 11, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> A very good example, my Bike (ya ya self flaunt ) Taken from K750i. I can show u a lot of real life photos of me & my friends & then tell me weather it is "really bad" I wonder which phones did u used to take photos from? The ydo have bad quality compard to digicams, but the way u r saying sounds like they have useless quality
> 
> *img373.imageshack.us/img373/6985/bikeqo1.th.jpg
> 
> ...



Are those pics nice? Yes, if you open your eyes and read without prejudice and hate, I said that SE has the best phone cameras. But, any 3k camera will beat the quality of your SE cam, and comfortably so. Seriously, do you even read posts, or just keep on writing in bad English just to prove that you know something? Just ask any person who has a decent knowledge of photography. That quality is awful.

Even if Apple did incorporate a camera into the phone, I'd like to check out the quality before commenting. But, I'm against incorporating cameras in phones.

For the record, that's probably the worst bike money can buy.


*ooops. by mistake i added my quote in your post Gx. I am extremely sorry. Will you please re-post what you said. I am sorry again. I thought I was editing my post.*
__________


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> & by the way, first u said, stylus is not innovative, now u r supporting it, would u like to mention your source from where u got this info that a stylus can be used with iPhone. Plz base your statement on the info available today..



Any pointing device that can physically touch the surface of a touchscreen iPhone will work with it. Now, this can be a pencil, a stylus, a pen, a painting brush upside down. Anything.

It doesn't take rocket science studies to figure tht out.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

ya, those pics are not the best. But what i said about u is hating convergence. Would u rather prefer taking a Kodak Camera & a phone & an iPod with u, or something all in one. Even u & arya have been touting iPhone as the first device to bring all these as All-in-One



			
				andy said:
			
		

> Any pointing device that can physically touch the surface of a touchscreen iPhone will work with it. Now, this can be a pencil, a stylus, a pen, a painting brush upside down. Anything



Obviously, like i said before, there is always a jugard.

and about my bike......ab war ho jayegi between us . Won't bring that into account.

& what the hell.....whose gonna write all that again, u deleted all the points i mentioned showing shortcomings of arya's post. Better wear spects from next time andy


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Atleast u agree to this. But _*i m talking from what is known today*_. There is no mention from Apple weather this phone supports 3rd party applications or Java based apps, so it does not support this feature





			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> _*Again, talk on what is known today*_, Apple might do this, iPhone might do that does not proves anything. Syncing with PC for E-Mail, contacts, PIM, is an essential part of such PDA or Smartphones, something where Outlook & Exchange server prevails. _*Apple has no mention of it & no PIM manager of their own, so again it won't be wrong to say it doesn't support this feature*_


Oh, great logic! I can see that you are sticking to talking about 'what is (un)known today'. Are you sure you are not a bot? If Apple has not mentioned anything about the feature, we cannot assume that it might be there in the phone, but we can immediately assume that it is absent and won't be there in the final version. LOL!
Know what? They even did not mention anything about whether the phone can be charged or not. I guess that is another drawback then. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Lets compare with W810i
> 
> FM - W810i wins
> Camera - W810i wins so far, not sure about the quality of cam in iPhone, but so far it is known that it lacks a Flash or autofocus *(It does not have a 3.5-inch 16m viewfinder though.)*
> ...


OK, you want to do it this way. Let's do it:
Internet - iPhone
Mail - iPhone
GPS - iPhone
Interface - iPhone
Operating system - iPhone
Wi-Fi - iPhone
Looks - iPhone
Etc., etc., etc. - iPhone
Packaging - iPhone
Company - iPhone
Announcement style - iPhone
Coolness factor - iPhone
CEO - iPhone
Even for the features you mentioned, the Apple iPhone trumps the Sony Ericsson W810i WALKMAN PHONE is every regard except for the inclusion of FM Radio. Does it feel really good to be pwned! Didn't you get that foreboding feeling that what you were posting was crap when you were posting it? Have your instincts gone on a leave?
_(BTW, the points after 'Etc., etc., etc.' are just added for fun. Don't start slamming me using them as an excuse.)_



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Symbian & Smrtphones already have Photo Galary (nokia) Ulead Apps (Symbian & Windows Mobile) from a long time. Again apple doesn't not bring anything revolutionary


I have seen the ULead products. It is not a photo management application but a photo editing application and it is crap at even that job. You can basically just add some elements such as moustaches, etc., or change the brightness and contrast levels, add the sepia effect, etc. Nothing much. And to top that off, there is one bonus effect that is added to every photograph you edit by default - the 'Grain' effect. Try editing any photograph in ULead's mobile photo-editing application and then see it on a PC. It becomes very grainy. And anyway, nothing even comes close to iPhoto.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Like i said before, u were able to use your phone with fingers & u were not concerned about the screen getting dirty, but others are, isn't it?


He mentioned a very valid point. Screens are supposed to get abused and scratched and they always will. I have a Sony Ericsson W550i and the screen is scratched like hell, even though I take care of it like a baby. And the iPhone has a finger-print resistant screen. This is another thing that will become obvious only after you use the device. So, I would advise you to follow what you yourself are posting and 'talk on what is known today'.

@mail2and, I am 90% sure you cannot operate the iPhone with anything apart from your fingers. The 'Multi-Touch' technology sounds awfully similar to the trackpad on Apple laptops and I know it for a fact that it does not work when used with anything apart from human fingers. This is the reason it ignores accidental touches and recognises two fingers. As you already know, the iPhone touchscreen shares these features, so I think it might have been designed in a way that it recognises only human touch. How else will it distinguish between intentional and accidental touches?


----------



## krazyfrog (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ And so the battle begins again. And this time over a little phone.
Anyways a very cool looking design and concept by Apple, this iPhone. But if i'd that kinda money, i'd rather go for N95. Makes more sense to me.


----------



## gdatuk (Jan 11, 2007)

what about the battery? is it not replacable like in ipod? 

how does it charge? via usb?


----------



## eminemence (Jan 11, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> ....also 7710 (some say its S90 Phone).


Yup its a Series 90 phone.
--eminemence.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jan 11, 2007)

Its Simply superb!!!
No words for it!!


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

gdatuk said:
			
		

> what about the battery? is it not replacable like in ipod?
> 
> how does it charge? via usb?


Yes, the battery is not user-replaceable, like the iPod. It comes with a standard electronic charger as well as an iPod dock. You can use any of them to charge.

It is now official that the iPhone won't allow third-party applications. This simply sucks and is a huge drawback of the device IMHO. Make no mistake, it still remains a very advanced and top-of-the-line handset, and is probably the best phone till date in the industry - but it has some serious drawbacks too and this one is the most major.

However, it excels at the three major tasks it handles: Calls, multimedia and internet.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> @mail2and, I am 90% sure you cannot operate the iPhone with anything apart from your fingers. The 'Multi-Touch' technology sounds awfully similar to the trackpad on Apple laptops and I know it for a fact that it does not work when used with anything apart from human fingers. This is the reason it ignores accidental touches and recognises two fingers. As you already know, the iPhone touchscreen shares these features, so I think it might have been designed in a way that it recognises only human touch. How else will it distinguish between intentional and accidental touches?



Well said Aryayush.

Early stage laptops had mouse included. Once the trackpad was successful, they eliminated mouse from laptop's. Not just one company every one. Do we cry that mouse is not included with the laptops. We started using the trackpad and are used to it. I pity those who cannot, they still have to carry that mouse with the laptop. 

Think the same way. Why do we need a stylus when there is much better alternative.

Typing: Apple gave full fledged qwerty keypad with the iphone. Instead of typing with hands on those hardware keys that non-touch screen based phones have, type on the screen and since it's qwerty and the keys are bigger, it's easier.

Who knows, tomorrow everyone might follow this technique and stop manufacturing stylus at all. All of them. 

*See the future not the past*
__________
First I thought not to buy this phone due to it's high price but now after seeing the complete Steve Jobs keynote, the features in there. I shall go for it, . I will then be the proud owner of the device that sparked a new ear in mobile phones, like the mac in 84, like the ipod in 2k1.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> If Apple has not mentioned anything about the feature, we cannot assume that it might be there in the phone, but we can immediately assume that it is absent and won't be there in the final version



Read again, I never mentioned or said anything regarding what might be there in the future. I said again & again, that my posts are based on what is known today. What might happen in the future is not my concern; anything can happen in the future

Regarding your comparison of W810 & IpHone, first I just compared the phone features. If I was to assume the price difference, then I would have compared iPhone with P990i



			
				arya said:
			
		

> However, it excels at the three major tasks it handles: Calls, multimedia and internet



Multimedia = Yes, even I agree to that. As a PMP it will excel, but as a phone it will not
Internet = Yahoo Push mail only, what about push mail service with server side compression for Gmail, AOL, MSN? What about 3g? No way is it going to excel as an internet device in those countries. Without 3G it cannot be in Europe
Call = Already mentioned, no one knows about the sound quality, how good the touch pad is for typing text yet. Don't assume



			
				indyan said:
			
		

> Cisco Sues apple



So much for Andy's line



			
				andy said:
			
		

> Don't you think a $65 billion company has enough legal brains to think of that?



Right now, iPhone has serious flaws. What apple might add in the future should not be used to assume it excels. What apple might do in the future, is already possible today with other phones. 

It is now known that it won't allow 3rd party application installation, so we can no longer compare it with PDA or Smartphone. Well.....then I don't think the cost of $499 justified anymore


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Read again, i never mentioned or said anything regarding what might be there in the future. I said again & again, that my posts are based on what is known today. What might happen in the future is not my concern, anything can happen in the future


Then why did you blatantly assume that it will not sync with Outlook on a PC and therefore, is incompetent in the email department.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Regarding your comparision of W810 & IpHone, first i just compared the phone features. If i was to assume the price difference, then i would have compared iPhone with P990i


Do so. Let us know the results.
BTW, since when have FM, Camera, iPod & iTunes, Music Playback and Video Playback been phone features? And if they are included in the list of phone features, why should Internet, Mail, GPS, Interface, Operating system, Wi-Fi and Looks be excluded?

Cisco sues Apple. Yeah, even you can sue Apple. Let us see who gets the iPhone trademark. I am pretty darn sure the device that will be launched six months from now will be called the Apple iPhone, irrespective of any lawsuits.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

iPhone doesn't sync with Outlook, Lotus Noted *today*. It might with iPhone 2G, but then again,  i m talking about from what is known today. Today it fails



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Cisco sues Apple. Yeah, even you can sue Apple. Let us see who gets the iPhone trademark



Lolz....go read the pages out there. Cisco had this treadmark from year 2000, long before even iPod came. They have all the correct rights to sue Apple. They were even trying to negotiate with Apple, which acted arrogently & ignorent, & relesed iPhone without any settlement or agreement. This is the first line i said when i started this topic here

The P990i & iPhone can no longer be compared now, cos it is now knows, iphone is not a Porfessional smartphone or PDA, which P990i


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

I know that Cisco holds the trademark. All I am saying is that the device will be lauched as the Apple iPhone, whether the name is trademarked or not.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The P990i & iPhone can no longer be compared now, cos...


... I know that it will lose anyway and God forbid I'll ever say a positive word about anything related to Apple!


----------



## mail2and (Jan 11, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Lolz....go read the pages out there. Cisco had this treadmark from year 2000, long before even iPod came.



Since your source of info is Neowin, I'm not surprised you didn't know much about the trademark. I can understand what happens to a person, who takes points posted by 12 year old kids in Neowin and posts here. I can understand.

For the full details on how Cisco acquired the company, which had registered the trademark in 1996, visit this site. *www.centernetworks.com/ciscos-full-filed-complaint-claim-v-apple

A very good suggestion to you: *Stop visiting Neowin BPN and plagiarizing the posts of 12 year old kids. That's extremely sad.*


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 11, 2007)

they got sued over iPhone

*news.independent.co.uk/business/news/article2144106.ece


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> For the full details on how Cisco acquired the company, which had registered the trademark in 1996, visit this site. *www.centernetworks.com/ciscos-full-filed-complaint-claim-v-apple



Yup Cisco ACquired Infogear, & also acquired their trademark. It's their property, what new r u saying here? What wrong are they doing by suing Apple



> Taken from Dailytech
> 
> Apple iPhone = iPWNED?



I have to leave for now, no point posting about P990i & iPhone. P990i is a smartphone PDA, iPhone is PMP with phone....they do not match from anywhere

About 12 years old kids at neowin, aren't u a member there too?


----------



## ambandla (Jan 11, 2007)

The real competitor for iphone should be LG KE850. 

Take a look at the phone and you will accept.
*forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?t=58397


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

Just because it is full touchscreen too? Dooes it have multi-touch or OS X or widescreen iPod capability or true HTML email and internet browser or 16m colours on the screen?

For those interested in the iPhone, here's a link to a very cool video of Phil Schiller actually demonstrating the phone:
A Closer Look at the iPhone

Other related videos:
iPhone video and Greg Joswiak interview from WSJ
Steve Jobs on Nightline 1/10/07
Steve Jobs on CNBC

Whatever you do, don't miss the first one.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> Just because it is full touchscreen too? Dooes it have multi-touch or OS X or widescreen iPod capability or true HTML email and internet browser or 16m colours on the screen?



Lets see

iPhone is not running the same OS X as your macbook. This is already mentioned in this thread many times.

Multi touch is not required in this phone. It's based on stylus

No iPod capability, obviously, because it's Apple's device. They will not license it to LG

Internet - EDGE, 3G, so yeah

True HTML E-Mail, it's not even relesed. We will know once it is out

16 million color - No mention yet

However, looking at it, i would say LG might fail in the phone segment too....good thing they provide true stylus capability, so it won't be hard to use it. Lets see weather it provides application installation or not



> ... I know that it will lose anyway and God forbid I'll ever say a positive word about anything related to Apple!


Arya, u cannot even copy properly. Is that what i wrote? Again, u got nothing else to write, no valid points to make & just acting desprate to convince others to get iPhone by paying such high premium, even when as a phone, it's not worth it


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2007)

the phone looks good lacks in some features .... pretty much like the first gen zune which is a good product but lacks in some depts.....

but honestly if i buy this fone wat am i supposed to do with my 300gig ipod  paisa waste


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

better stop this thread. It's started as a news thread, but with u macboys it turned into a fight club thread

Apple iPhone is flashy. It will just be another device out there. It excels a lot as a PMP, but as a Phone it does not


----------



## anandk (Jan 11, 2007)

Top 10 things to love about the Apple iPhone

Top 10 things to hate about the Apple iPhone


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> iPhone is not running the same OS X as your macbook. This is already mentioned in this thread many times.


And I am not saying it does. Yes, I thought so when the details were patchy but I know now. It still runs Mac OS X and along with it comes the easy of use, stability and sleekness we've come to expect and love. Stop being defensive about it, OK? Mac OS X is the best operating system ever (whether it be on computers or mobile devices) and there are no two ways about it.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Multi touch is not required in this phone. It's based on stylus


A stylus cannot increase the size of a picture by pinching it and dragging the ends apart.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> No iPod capability, obviously, because it's Apple's device. They will not license it to LG


Yeah, obviously. But so what! iPhone has it and KE850 lacks it. Therefore, iPhone > KE850. Simple. Next point.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 16 million color - No mention yet


Of course. The only gripe is that if it HAD a 16m colour screen, it would have been the most touted feature. You know it does not have a 16m colour screen, I know it and everyone here knows it. Stop clinging to straws.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> good thing they provide true stylus capability, so it won't be hard to use it.


Yeah, it is so hard to use a device that has a 3.5-inch 16m screen which automatically changes the display mode, has one touch dialing, can differenciate between single and dual touch, recognises finger gestures and has Apple's famed engineers and designers behind it. Yeah, I can totally see your point.
From what I can see till now, this phone is incredibly easy to use for a human being but of course you have to excuse Apple if they did not take into account the other species' the exist on Earth (and online discussion forums)!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Arya, u cannot even copy properly. Is that what i wrote?


I know that is not what you wrote, which is why it was outside the quotes. I just publicised the excuse hiding behind your statement. Did it hurt?



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> just acting desprate to convince others to get iPhone by paying such high premium


Oh, please! Make no mistake, I want people not to buy the iPhone so that when I get one for myself, it is unique. But, of course, I love the product and the parent company and will definitely not tolerate anyone bashing it unduly.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> even when as a phone, it's not worth it


Yeah, and we are already overwhelmed by the enormous proof you have posted backing that statement. It is not good as a phone - never mind the fact that it has one touch controls for dialing numbers, saving contacts, merging two calls, listening to voicemail, etc., never mind that it can dial numbers straight from emails, SMS and even Google maps, or that it auto formats numbers according to the country and city code, or that it switches off the controls automatically while taking a call to prevent some accidental action, etc. Forget everything the phone has to offer. His Holiness has given the verdict and has declared the device unworthy of being called a phone. Banish it to the depths of hell! 



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> but honestly if i buy this fone wat am i supposed to do with my 300gig ipod  paisa waste


Now, honestly! What kind of a statement is that! So you buy a bike and a new one comes out in the following months and you say 'but honestly if i buy this bike wat am i supposed to do with my other bike  paisa waste'. LOL! 
I am not making fun of YOU but that statement was very funny.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> It excels a lot as a PMP, but as a Phone it does not


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2007)

an old bike = ipod 
a new bike = iphone ... wrong comparison dude


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

How is that a wrong comparison?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

@ arya

Thread reported for personal comments. Everywhere in this thread, personal comments have been started by macboys only



> A stylus cannot increase the size of a picture by pinching it and dragging the ends apart.



Actully, it can. Just press the zoom button



> Of course. The only gripe is that if it HAD a 16m colour screen, it would have been the most touted feature. You know it does not have a 16m colour screen, I know it and everyone here knows it. Stop clinging to straws.



Do u know the meaning of "No mention yet". That means even i don't know what screen it has, so insted of making false assumptions, i m not saying anything



> I just publicised the excuse hiding behind your statement.



How come u know what i meant? stop assuming.



> never mind that it can dial numbers *straight from emails, SMS and even Google maps*



Yup, all other phones do it already. SE or Symbian anyone



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Yes, O Mighty Lord! We accept your judgement. May the king of donkeys rule till Kingdom come!



thread reported



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Mac OS X is the best operating system ever (whether it be on computers or mobile devices) and there are no two ways about it.



Compleate with no valid points, but bias & fanboyism


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't give a damn about your report but let me make it clear that there were absolutely no personal comments from my side. Yes, there were some indirect sarcastic comments written for the purpose of making it humourous - but I never referred to you in the same breath.

And I don't want to give any reply to you now. 'You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot make him drink it.' You are jumping from one point to another without any conclusive evidence to back up any of the points - and you are very repetitive. Just a clue though, you are the only person in the entire thread who thinks that the iPhone is not a good phone.


----------



## iMav (Jan 11, 2007)

well not necessarily ..... how good the iphone is as a phone only time will tell as of now we are all going ga ga over the various addons and goodies tht the product has to offer


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

arya said:
			
		

> I don't give a damn about your report but let me make it clear that there were absolutely no personal comments from my side. Yes, there were some indirect sarcastic comments written for the purpose of making it humourous - but I never referred to you in the same breath.



*img471.imageshack.us/img471/9088/personalbk9.th.jpg



			
				arya said:
			
		

> You are jumping from one point to another without any conclusive evidence to back up any of the points - and you are very repetitive



Cos u r not reading the valid point i give, so i m posting them again & again


----------



## FatBeing (Jan 11, 2007)

...so now you lot are reviewing the phone before it even hits the markets? Strange.

arya, gx: stop being such babies. You are all one post away from permanent bans. You will not try defend yourselves, because then you will be quoted and the smallest idiocy will be pointed out and made fun of. You will just cease this ridiculousness. If you can't debate like mature adults, go find some kiddie forum to pollute.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 11, 2007)

@ fatbeing

I M not reviewing the phone. I just gave the news here, & pointed out why "I" think it will fail as a phone. My own personal verdicts with valid reasons. However I was not expecting personal comments

---------------------------------- Last post. This is news section, & i long ago gave the news


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 11, 2007)

Forgive me for steering the topic a bit away, but i read earlier on this thread some opinions on the inbuilt camera. As far as I know, optical zoom would do nothing much when you have a CMOS image sensor. And, as I read in Digital Photography Fast Track sometime ago, its impractical to use a CCD sensor in a mobile phone, due to higher power consumption and some other issues. CMOS sensors give low quality images, and I could be wrong, but I dont think the iPhone would have a CCD sensor (I repeat: I could be wrong, no flames please).
But whatever, an integrated camera is always a handy option if you arent into pro photography, in which case you'd have to opt for a digicam.

[end of butt-in]

you may carry on flaming... 


PS: seriously yaar, why dont you guys just soak in the new gadget??

PPS: (Please note I have no intention of causing another commotion in this flame war-torn thread) Personally, I'm very disappointed with my iPod, as the Zen Vision M easily kicks dirt in the iPod's face. But the iPhone, I might just consider buying it, if given an option.


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

^^ finally some1 who without flaming finds the ipod a not worthy of the hype


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a YouTube video showing the demonstartion of the phone.


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2007)

CMOS sensors are used in D-SLRs (some use CCD though..). But yeah, cellphone cameras are total buckwaas...


----------



## ambandla (Jan 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Now, honestly! What kind of a statement is that! So you buy a bike and a new one comes out in the following months and you say 'but honestly if i buy this bike wat am i supposed to do with my other bike  paisa waste'. LOL!
> I am not making fun of YOU but that statement was very funny.



I completely agree with mav3. It's not a question of new or old. In your words, it's something like leaving the 250cc bike and thinking of buying new 100cc bike that has extra features like cool headlamps, colorful seat.

@mav3: I would use them both depending on the requirement. When I go on a long trip, I will take the ipod with vanilla cell phone but while in the city working in office, I would use the iphone. .


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2007)

^^^^^ same as i do, when i go in the city, i use my Phone as mp3 player. When on train, i still use it, but i have watch out the battery

But unless u make a lot of such trip, that much costly mp3 player is waste. Get a small & cheap one, like iPod nano, or Zen vision, u know 1 or 2 GB is enough for this case


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> Here is a YouTube video showing the demonstartion of the phone.


That link was already posted here along with several more.

Here is the best downloadable video of the keynote straight from the iTunes store. It is one hour and forty-five minutes long and is 1.21 GB in size. You need to have iTunes installed to download it and this link will directly open iTunes and take you to the download location in the store. Whether you are an Apple fan or not and whether you like the iPhone or not, I would definitely recommend watching the keynote. It's masterful. (Click anywhere on the sentence.)

And here's a funny take on iPhone and Microsoft by Criag Ferguson on YouTube.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks buddy for this awesome link. Yes. I am watching the keynote again and again (streaming video online). Now I can burn this on a DVD. thanks again.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad to help!


----------



## ambandla (Jan 12, 2007)

Man. the download rate is very very slow. it's crawling


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 12, 2007)

i like it
it's better then i pod


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 12, 2007)

they wil bring the iphone revolution similar  2 ipods.....


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2007)

amanbandla said:
			
		

> Man. the download rate is very very slow. it's crawling


They uploaded it just yesterday. There is lot of traffic. I am downloading it too. 

ax3, I wish you best of luck! 

gxsaurav, I am asking you in a very friendly and peaceful manner to look at this article:
Macworld: Ten Myths of the Apple iPhone

Please read it thoroughly and if you do not agree with the author on some/most/all of his points, we could *discuss* it peacefully here and not behave like 'babies'. He addresses all the concerns you expressed about the product. I would recommend it to everyone else too. Give it a look.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 12, 2007)

The iPhone (no, not that iPhone, or this one either) is powered by an Intel processor, right? Afterall, Steve Jobs told us all himself that one of the major reasons for making the switch to Intel was due to their sexy silicon roadmap. Well you, and pretty much everyone else would be wrong. The all seeing, all powerful iPhone -- just like the iPod -- is powered by a Samsung processor according to an Apple spokeswoman speaking to Reuters. FBR Research believes that the remaining major components are supplied by Marvell (802.11), Infineon Technologies (baseband), Broadcom Corp. (touch screen controller), and Cambridge Silicon Radio (Bluetooth). However, we won't know for sure until the iPhone undergoes the knife.


--From Engadget


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2007)

nah, i better not. I have said what i wanted to say. Every thread in which i have tried to give valid & to the point statements, i was bombarded by personal comments by u & andy. This is a forum, where everyone can speek what they want. u r taking this meaning in other sence.

About that link u provided, I won't comment, other then the fact that most of the points are not justified at all, u sure it is written by a neutral person? or a macboy again.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 12, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> nah, i better not. I have said what i wanted to say. Every thread in which i have tried to give valid & to the point statements, i was bombarded by personal comments by u & andy. This is a forum, where everyone can speek what they want. u r taking this meaning in other sence.
> 
> About that link u provided, I won't comment, other then the fact that most of the points are not justified at all, u sure it is written by a neutral person? or a macboy again.



I would request you to stop taking names. I think the admin has told in this thread itself that no name calling/blaming would be tolerated.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 12, 2007)

> I would request you to stop taking names. I think the admin has told in this thread itself that no name calling/blaming would be tolerated.



..................

*img471.imageshack.us/img471/9088/personalbk9.th.jpg

The screenshot talks itself. I Won't take names now, but anyway, everyone knows, how it starts


----------



## aryayush (Jan 12, 2007)

OK, here's the latest scoop. The iPhone is not a smartphone if you go by the conventional definition of a smartphone because it lacks in three major areas:
1. It cannot sync with Microsft Outlook (yet). Only Apple's own Mail.app is supported.
2. You cannot install third-party applications on it. All applications will come either from or via Apple.
3. It does not support Microsoft Office formats (i.e. Word, Excel and Powerpoint files). I suppose Apple might make an office suite for it that supports Microsoft Office formats, but at present there is no such arrangement.

This, however, does not mean that the device is incapable. It forms a somewhat new category of its own. It is touted as being a multimedia player, phone and internet browser and it excels at these three tasks.

However, due to the three severe limitations mentioned above, this phone is a strict no-no for business uses. So, if you are using Microsoft Office (and are very dependant on it) and are longing for an Apple iPhone, you almost surely have to wait till atleast the second generation of the product. If, however, you want a great all-in-one device (multimedia/phone/internet) that reeks of class and style - grab it as soon as it becomes available in India (which, unfortunately, is  not going to be anytime soon).


----------



## mail2and (Jan 12, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> 2. You cannot install third-party applications on it. All applications will come either from or via Apple.
> 3. It does not support Microsoft Office formats (i.e. Word, Excel and Powerpoint files). I suppose Apple might make an office suite for it that supports Microsoft Office formats, but at present there is no such arrangement.



Jobs said that by June lots of more apps will be announced. Lets see what they come out with.





> grab it as soon as it becomes available in India (which, unfortunately, is  not going to be anytime soon).



You're wrong. It'll be available in the gray markets of Mumbai, Delhi. Chennai and other cities and towns within a month. It happened a few years back when other phones were announced late in India.

Now-a-days, no company dares delaying a new phone in India even by a week. After all, 6 million connections a month do matter.

I think it is a wrong strategy by Apply to delay the iPhone in the two biggest markets, both by value and volume: India/China and Europe. They're going to suffer. USA may be the biggest computer market, but it is no where near the biggest cell phone market.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2007)

> Jay Leno: iPhone should be called *iCarAccident*
> 
> “Apple is coming out with something they think is going to be, like, the hot holiday gift, something called an iPhone. Have you heard of this? It’s an iPod combined with a cell phone. Now why don’t they call it what it really is, an iCarAccident. Okay that’s what…how many distractions is this stupid thing?”
> – Jay Leno, The Tonight Show, Dec 5, 2006



on 11th jan, i missed Jay Leno's Show (on Zee Cafe 3pm/10pm), in that show, he gave a small review of that iPhone or ICarAccident 

did anyone see it, was the above quote frm this show.?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^ lolz....absolutely true. There are already banners about not to use Mobile while driving, & now another.

How will u drive if u r going to use both of your hands to dial a number, grab by one & dial by other. Since there is no tactile feeling, it's hard to dial using one hand operation. Some might get habitual though......

@ arya

u forgot to mention, it doesn't even supports PDF viewing capability. 

Ok, lets consider this is not a PDA or smartphone. The how come it is chaged at such high price? Infact mav3 is right, seeing how apple charges for their product it is rather priced low

Multimedia Player - Yes, it's iPod
Phone - Yes, SMS, Calling etc
Internet - Yes a full fledged browser

hey, other then the iPod brand, aren't other things already available at a lower price in other high end PDA phones. I guess it again shows how much premium apple charges.

I compared it to W810i on previous page, i should have compared it to W950i, & cannot compare it to P990i, cos P990i wins everywhere other then screen size, & they are not from the same class

Andy

they cannot relese in Europe without full 3g support. Also it will be of no use in India, at such an early stage, cos it's vendor locked


----------



## mail2and (Jan 13, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> u forgot to mention, it doesn't even supports PDF viewing capability.



I read somewhere that it does have PDF viewing capability.




> Andy
> 
> they cannot relese in Europe without full 3g support. Also it will be of no use in India, at such an early stage, cos it's vendor locked



I would again request to refrain from making comments about things you do not know about. Any phone, 3G or not, will work in Europe provided it works on the 900 mhz/1800 mhz band. iPhone is quad-band, so it will work on any GSM network, 3G or not.

It's vendor locked, yes. But, unlocking is a big industry, and we'll probably see unlocked iphones in a week's time.


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 13, 2007)

wow man this phone is looking really good and i have decided next year i will buy this one


----------



## goobimama (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't PDF built into the Mac OS X interface? All those graphics are rendered using PDF tech. Why should the phone be any different cause Jobs said it runs Mac OS X...


----------



## iMav (Jan 13, 2007)

*Apple and Cisco Could Both End Up Using the "iPhone" Trademark*

In a report, Cisco mentioned that Apple had repeatedly approached it for permission to use the iPhone name, but no solid agreement had ever come to realization. Now, however, it could be possible that both companies will be allowed to use the iPhone name -- and so would everyone else, says a trademark expert. 

According to Brian Banner, a seasoned attorney dealing with intellectual property and trademarks at Rothwell Figg, the "iPhone" name may actually be generic enough that a judge will rule it usable by both Apple and Cisco. The ruling will be under condition however, that a company name be attached to the term "iPhone," like "Apple iPhone" or "Cisco iPhone." Banner mentioned that the term may also be deemed generic enough to use by any company.

*Source*


----------



## aryayush (Jan 13, 2007)

PDF support if built into the core of Mac OS X and the iPhone not only supports viewing PDF files, you can also covert other formats to PDF on the phone itself. If it had not supported PDF files, I would have mentioned it myself in my previous post.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> Jobs said that by June lots of more apps will be announced. Lets see what they come out with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I was talking about the legal channel and Steve has announced that it will reach Asia by 2008. And anyway, I don't we will get gray market versions of it before it is released. Of course, I may be entirely wrong.
But it will be released even in USA in June. So we do have a long time to wait anyway.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^^ lolz....absolutely true. There are already banners about not to use Mobile while driving, & now another.
> 
> How will u drive if u r going to use both of your hands to dial a number, grab by one & dial by other. Since there is no tactile feeling, it's hard to dial using one hand operation. Some might get habitual though......


You should not use your phone while driving anyway.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Ok, lets consider this is not a PDA or smartphone. The how come it is chaged at such high price? Infact mav3 is right, seeing how apple charges for their product it is rather priced low
> 
> Multimedia Player - Yes, it's iPod
> Phone - Yes, SMS, Calling etc
> ...


But having a full-fledged widescreen video iPod onboard is not a joke. And it is costly too.
Plus, the internet browsers on other phones do not even have half of the iPhone's capabilities. Make no mistake, I am a big fan of Opera and I prefer it to Safari even on my Mac, but the Safari on the iPhone beats the crap out of any mobile browser out there. I would highly recommend you to watch the keynote.
And I don't know what you know about pricing, but I do know this that devices are primarily charged due to the components they use, not for the functions they perform. The iPhone uses a very high quality touchscreen and that does not come cheap.
BTW, the iPhone is a smartphone in its own right. Yes, it does not allow third party applications but the on-board applications and the ones Apple releases later are going to be far better than whatever the mobile industry has seen till date. And it does whatever it does better than every other cell phone out there - including making calls.


----------



## mail2and (Jan 13, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, I was talking about the legal channel and Steve has announced that it will reach Asia by 2008. And anyway, I don't we will get gray market versions of it before it is released. Of course, I may be entirely wrong.
> But it will be released even in USA in June. So we do have a long time to wait anyway.



Oops, I meant a month after it's released in the US.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2007)

Thirteen reasons to doubt the iPhone hype . Few points have already been mentioned in this thread. Some points are apple obvious negative points.




> 8. Will Apple give the user any freedom? Want to know why there's no memory card slots on the iPhone, nor will there likely be a user-replaceable battery?
> 
> Because Apple doesn't want you to lay a finger on its phone without paying the piper.
> 
> ...



And this,



> How many Treos, Windows smartphones, Palms, and other PDA-esque devices exist happily on modern cellular networks these days?  About how many of those users do you think have installed third-party applications on those devices?  Probably a number in the thousands, if not millions.  How many times have we heard about those devices completely obliterating a cell tower? A network's regional network? How about going so far as to completely disable cell phone service for an entire coast?  If you've heard of an instance of any of those, I'd like to know about it.  Jobs' is convinced that an ill-designed iPhone app could wreak havoc on Cingular's network:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2007)

andy said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that it does have PDF viewing capability



Source Plz



			
				andy said:
			
		

> phone, 3G or not, will work in Europe provided it works on the 900 mhz/1800 mhz band. iPhone is quad-band, so it will work on any GSM network, 3G or not.



Not so sure, for Europe's telecom regulation it does needs 3G.



			
				arya said:
			
		

> PDF support if built into the core of Mac OS X and the iPhone not only supports viewing PDF files, you can also covert other formats to PDF on the phone itself. If



Again, like i said before, it doesn't runs the same MacOS X as your Macbook. Not so sure about this feature, so plz provide your source, if u know that it supports PDF reading capability.

From what i have known, iPhone uses a Samsung CPU & GPU, or maybe the CPU has GPU inbuilt. Quite good i would say, cos in this case it can be made " 100% OpenGL only", resulting in small chip



			
				arya said:
			
		

> But having a full-fledged widescreen video iPod onboard is not a joke. And it is costly too.



U R right, this feature makes it a PMP



			
				arya said:
			
		

> but the Safari on the iPhone beats the crap out of any mobile browser out there. I would highly recommend you to watch the keynote



I have seen the keynote,  I would recomend that u try Opera on a PDA phone first & then make your verdict. Safari brings nothing new, Opera is infact more capable then Safari in mobile phone, as judged by the features



			
				arya said:
			
		

> BTW, the iPhone is a smartphone in its own right



Plz stop refering to it as a Samrtphone, it is not. About the phone features, keep your judgement till u use it

Taken from the Page given by Tarey 



> The Apple VP also quashed any speculation that the iPhone itself may house a self-contained version of iTunes. "iTunes was designed to exist on the Mac and PCs. That's where the music should live."



So, no one the air iTunes downloading capability. So much for the Internet Capabilities.



> But as Tom Krazit and Declan McCullagh kindly point out:
> 
> 
> Yahoo e-mail isn't going to cut it in the business world.
> ...



& yes, apple won't give any freedom, Servicing is a big monet bag, why would apple loose that. 



> Imagine this: You buy an iPhone, you manage all your iPhone's data on your computer--contacts, music, files--and your iPhone kicks the bucket...dead battery, iPhone icon with x-ed-out eyes, whatever.
> 
> What now? Unless there are third-party programs to send your data to another phone, the easiest way--and possibly the only way--to get all that data onto another phone will be to buy another iPhone.



This alone kills it's Phone capabilities a lot


----------



## mail2and (Jan 13, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Not so sure, for Europe's telecom regulation it does needs 3G.



This is the most hilarious comment on Digit so far.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2007)

u said u read somewhere that it supports PDF reading. I just asked the source. Whats amusing in that?


----------



## mail2and (Jan 13, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> u said u read somewhere that it supports PDF reading. I just asked the source. Whats amusing in that?



I guess I termed your comment on 3g services in Europe as hilarious. But, again, it's a matter of conscience.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Another interesting discussion regarding iPhone (I hope someone hasnt posted it in this thread before) :
> 
> *Thirteen reasons to doubt the iPhone hype*​
> 1. Why no 3G compatibility?
> ...



Lol , these links have been posted just 4 post above yours in this thread


----------



## mail2and (Jan 13, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Deleted my post



Good boy.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 13, 2007)

I know it is not the perfect solution but you can use Google Docs and Spreadsheet to open your Office files.

BTW, the phone does not have GPS at all. That is, it can show you the maps, driving directions and locations in any city but it cannot locate where you are on the map at present.

gxsaurav, the phone supports PDF files. Here's the link to the source:
*pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/01/11/the-ultimate-iphone-frequently-asked-questions/The Ultimate iPhone Frequently Asked Questions
Ultimate iPhone FAQs List, Part 2

Pay heed to the last comment in the second link. It applies to all of us:


> “Why is everyone missing the fact that this phone/device will seamlessly switch between Edge and Wi-Fi saving big $$$ on data rates?” –Because nobody bothers to post about what they LIKE. If Internetters can’t say something disparaging, they say nothing at all.





			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Not so sure, for Europe's telecom regulation it does needs 3G.


Yeah, and for the Indian telecom regulation a phone needs a colour screen and a picture of Ganesh ji! ROFLMAO!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Safari brings nothing new, Opera is infact more capable then Safari in mobile phone, as judged by the features


Being a better browser does not necessarily mean that there has to be something new. How much can you put into a web browser anyway? But even then, I can identify at least six features that Safari has and Opera lacks:
1. Pinch and zoom.
2. Double tap to zoom in and out.
3. One-touch scrolling.
4. Auto landscape orientation on rotating the phone.
5. Efficient simultaneous browsing.
6. Better rendering (screenshots accompanied).

Here is the iPhone:

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/5382/picture4ea6.th.png *img135.imageshack.us/img135/8964/picture8zu6.th.png *img183.imageshack.us/img183/7899/picture6ii8.th.png


And here's the rendering on the 'smartphones' (Moto Q, Blackberry, Palm Treo, Nokia E62):

*img153.imageshack.us/img153/4626/picture2rc3.th.png

Need I say any more?



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Plz stop refering to it as a Samrtphone, it is not.





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> The iPhone is not a smartphone if you go by the conventional definition of a smartphone...


... but it... 





			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> ... is a smartphone in its own right


It is a phone that is smart, smarter than every other phone out there. Some (neautral) analysts out there have suggested that it forms a category of its own and should be called a 'brilliant' phone.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> So, no one the air iTunes downloading capability. So much for the Internet Capabilities.


Yes, that was an agreement between Cingular and Apple because if Apple had given iPhone users direct access to the iTunes music store, it would have hampered Cingular's own revenue stream of selling music and videos from their WAP portal. However, I do not see how it affects the phone's 'Internet Capabilities'. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> > Imagine this: You buy an iPhone, you manage all your iPhone's data on your computer--contacts, music, files--and your iPhone kicks the bucket...dead battery, iPhone icon with x-ed-out eyes, whatever.
> >
> > What now? Unless there are third-party programs to send your data to another phone, the easiest way--and possibly the only way--to get all that data onto another phone will be to buy another iPhone.
> 
> ...


I did not understand this. If the phone's battery is dead anyway, how would any third party applications help you?

And though I do agree that not providing support for third party applications is a major drawback (and the Apple community is protesting against it, though it does seem futile), Apple will be applications for the phone, both developed by themselves and even by other developers. So until the phone has been released and has been in the market for a substantial amount o time, you cannot really measure how great a drawback it is going to be. It might even be a better option (though I have my doubts).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2007)

Just saw the keynote on Qucktime. Steve jobs really knows how to distort the reality & hiding the real facts.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> I know it is not the perfect solution but you can use Google Docs and Spreadsheet to open your Office files.



This does not equals to a Application or a viewer installed. Google Docs is a webpage based service which means slow. It doesn't know how to render a Page in a phone. It is made for rendering a page in a big monitor. Safari might be able to shrink it, but it won't be same as an installed application



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> BTW, the phone does not have GPS at all. That is, it can show you the maps, driving directions and locations in any city but it cannot locate where you are on the map at present.



A few pages ago, u were bashing me saying this is a breakthrough innovation & technology which gives Google maps & GPS. This is the reason i say not to act like a 12 years old kid & get your facts right before u say anything.

Good for the PDF support. This is a must have in all phones today. Atleast the text viewing part



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Yeah, and for the Indian telecom regulation a phone needs a colour screen and a picture of Ganesh ji! ROFLMAO!



abe.....keep it low, else the Vishv Hindu parishad will listen it, & tell  Congress to make it a law 



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Being a better browser does not necessarily mean that there has to be something new. How much can you put into a web browser anyway? But even then, I can identify at least six features that Safari has and Opera lacks:



1. Pinch and zoom. - Specific feature to iPhone's touch UI, nothing which makes opera lack. In Opera u zoom by pushing the zoom button.

2. Double tap to zoom in and out. ^^^^^^

3. One-touch scrolling. ^^^^^^, just put the stylus at the scrollbar & page down

4. Auto landscape orientation on rotating the phone. - Depends on what application u r using the phone for. like in P990i u can play videos fullscreen too, however i don't know so won't say anything about weather it can show the webpage in lanscape mode

5. Efficient simultaneous browsing. - Already possible in Opera

6. Better rendering (screenshots accompanied). - Opera does SSR, though yes, they do need to update there mobile browser renderer. It is not the time of GPRS anymore

Again, no valid feature which makes iPhone's Safari better then PDA's Opera, other then page rendering




			
				arya said:
			
		

> ... but it... It is a phone that is smart, smarter than every other phone out there.



Yes, smarter as a PMP,  & yet, there are no valid reason which makes it more smarter then any other PDA



			
				arya said:
			
		

> Yes, that was an agreement between Cingular and Apple because if Apple had given iPhone users direct access to the iTunes music store, it would have hampered Cingular's own revenue stream of selling music and videos from their WAP portal.



Another agreement somewhere made, with no source of news or mention in keynote or anywhere i can find. Insted of just saying something, plz provide source.



			
				arya said:
			
		

> However, I do not see how it affects the phone's 'Internet Capabilities'.



Read again, i mentioned, "So much for the internet capabilities". U can't even buy songs using internet on iPhone, despite of the fact it has iTunes in it or iPod Software



			
				arya said:
			
		

> I did not understand this. If the phone's battery is dead anyway, how would any third party applications help you?



In the keynote, steve jobs mentioned that U will need iTunes to sync contacts etc. Suppose the battery is dead, now u can sync the contacts etc saved in iTunes to *another iPhone only*. With third party apps such as MyPhoneexplorer or outlook, u can sync it to any other phone. This, don't know about u, but since i use it, I would praise it a lot.....a remarkable feature over iPhone. U R not restricted to iTunes or iPhone only, in case like mine, u can use any phone to sync, even a 2nd temporary phone while the battery is given for replacement. 

Believe it or not, apple knows how to make money through service.



			
				arya said:
			
		

> And though I do agree that not providing support for third party applications is a major drawback (and the Apple community is protesting against it, though it does seem futile), Apple will be applications for the phone, both developed by themselves and even by other developers. So until the phone has been released and has been in the market for a substantial amount o time, you cannot really measure how great a drawback it is going to be. It might even be a better option (though I have my doubts).



Apple will be relesing applications for the iPhone in the future = Yes, even i agree to that. Why won't they.

Apple will let 3rd party developers develop apps for iPhone = Nope. U just said above 3rd party apps are not allowed, didn't u.


----------



## iMav (Jan 14, 2007)

i think even MS used a similar policy of not allowing the zune to be used as a portable HDD coz it was afraid tht like the ipod, linux wud infect (pun intended ... linux increases the ipods potential cant say abt the zune) the zune too .... so they aint allowing ne1 access to the zune core .... and apple has always kept its product their own .... they make develop sell and do everything not allowing others to come in .... i think thts the other end of the open source community


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 14, 2007)

yup mav3, u r right. Service is also a big bussiness now. I have heard Apple & MS charges as high as $35 per call, after the warrenty of your device or product is over

By the way, in devices like this, mostly an OS is not installed. It's a firmware, which directly connects to the hardware without any middle layer (kernel)


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow looks good. Searched and came axrs this

Microsoft Warns Apple On iPhone
*www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7006106203


----------



## aryayush (Jan 14, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Just saw the keynote on Qucktime. Steve jobs really knows how to distort the reality & hiding the real facts.


Obviously, he will not stand there on stage and say "... and we have this AMAZING drawback, the iPhone does not support Microsoft Office documents or allows third party applications. Yes, this is not the perfect phone for business users, so please refrain from buying it!" He is there to sell his product, not to follow Gandhiji's principles.
And the RDF (Reality Distortion Field) is something that is respected all over the world. It is one of the major reasons for Apple's widespread success and major fan following. He is a master showman. And you are mentioning it like it is something bad.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> This does not equals to a Application or a viewer installed. Google Docs is a webpage based service which means slow. It doesn't know how to render a Page in a phone. It is made for rendering a page in a big monitor. Safari might be able to shrink it, but it won't be same as an installed application


I mentioned that I knew it was not the perfect solution. But if someone is impressed with all the other features of the phone and wants to buy it, a pessimistic attitude won't help him. But letting him know a possible solution, however inconvenient it might be, is going to come in handy.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> A few pages ago, u were bashing me saying this is a breakthrough innovation & technology which gives Google maps & GPS. This is the reason i say not to act like a 12 years old kid & get your facts right before u say anything.


Disagreeing with someone and bashing someone are two different things altogether. Yes, I bashed you for saying two things: that it is incapable as a phone and that it does not bring anything new. But it was my, and a lot of other people's, opinion that Google Maps will tell you your location due to the way Steve demonstrated it. Yes, we were wrong. It still can give you driving directions from one location to another and it can show you stuff even a GPS device cannot (such as satellite images). So it is very useful anyway.
If you want to know where you are, just pop your head out of the window and ask someone. 



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 1. Pinch and zoom. - Specific feature to iPhone's touch UI, nothing which makes opera lack. In Opera u zoom by pushing the zoom button.
> 
> 2. Double tap to zoom in and out. ^^^^^^
> 
> 3. One-touch scrolling. ^^^^^^, just put the stylus at the scrollbar & page down


Yes, I know they are features specific to the phone. But so what! They make the experience of browsing a whole lot better and that's what matters. I couldn't have cared less if they had even used Opera. I just want and expect it to work, and work well.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 4. Auto landscape orientation on rotating the phone. - Depends on what application u r using the phone for. like in P990i u can play videos fullscreen too, however i don't know so won't say anything about weather it can show the webpage in lanscape mode


No, you cannot.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Again, no valid feature which makes iPhone's Safari better then PDA's Opera, other then page rendering


Which, of course, is the least important feature to look for in a web browser!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Yes, smarter as a PMP,  & yet, there are no valid reason which makes it more smarter then any other PDA


First of all, saying 'more smarter' is grammatically incorrect.
It lets me listen to my music and video, make calls, view my email and browse the internet in the best way possible and that's all I care for. As for business users, I did say that it is not the perfect phone for them if they do not add an Office application and Outlook synching to it.
A PDA's main job is to schedule your time and the calendar application on the iPhone is very capable going by iCal on Mac OS X.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Another agreement somewhere made, with no source of news or mention in keynote or anywhere i can find. Insted of just saying something, plz provide source.


I read it somewhere in the post-Macworld frenzy and I do not remember where. Nor am I liable to.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Read again, i mentioned, "So much for the internet capabilities". U can't even buy songs using internet on iPhone, despite of the fact it has iTunes in it or iPod Software


It does not have iTunes, and for the reason I mentioned above. BTW, which phone can buy directly from an online store? Can the Zune do so? Can the iPod do so? Can any other MP3 player do it? Why do you expect the iPhone to do it?
And how does it limit the iPhone's internet capability. Even on a regular PC or Mac, the iTunes Store is not something you can access with a web browser anyway.
And, of course, since it is not available for India in any case, I don't know why you are picking on it. Just for the sake of pointing out flaws, either real or made up.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> In the keynote, steve jobs mentioned that U will need iTunes to sync contacts etc. Suppose the battery is dead, now u can sync the contacts etc saved in iTunes to *another iPhone only*. With third party apps such as MyPhoneexplorer or outlook, u can sync it to any other phone. This, don't know about u, but since i use it, I would praise it a lot.....a remarkable feature over iPhone. U R not restricted to iTunes or iPhone only, in case like mine, u can use any phone to sync, even a 2nd temporary phone while the battery is given for replacement.


Sorry! I'm not rich enough to own two smartphones. But for those who are, this is a definite drawback.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, apple knows how to make money through service.


Yes, of course, they do. And it's not like that's a bad thing. They provide awesome service, BTW.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Apple will let 3rd party developers develop apps for iPhone = Nope. U just said above 3rd party apps are not allowed, didn't u.


Steve has mentioned that they don't need to make all the applications for it. Third party developers will be allowed but it will be more of a controlled environment, i.e. these applications will have to be verified by Apple first.


----------



## brutality9k (Jan 14, 2007)

ah! shucks

Arya is not banned or blocked, even though he said this, but I m, when i even wrote that i m editing the posts but it was locked before i could


----------



## lywyre (Jan 19, 2007)

I would rather buy this: *www.gsmarena.com/motorola_a1200-1429.php (Motorola A1200)

*i.gsmarena.com/ii/bigpic/motorola-a1200.gif

1. Touchscreen 240x320
2. Handwriting and speech too
3. Can play Mp3/Mp4/AAC and FM
     and has 2.0 MP cam
4. Has only 8MB memory, but also a SD card slot
5. OS is Linux, but you still can access doc, xls, ppt
6. Java support and WAP Browser

and it costs < 17K.


----------



## aryayush (Jan 20, 2007)

It is upto you but the iPhone has a more vibrant and higher resolution widescreen display, a video iPod, multi-touch, advanced sensors, 3.5mm headphone jack, bluetooth headset, Wi-Fi, EDGE, OS X, Google Maps, Widgets, the best user-interface - and it packs all of this into a slick 11.6mm thin device that is arguably the best looking phone in the world.

But I would still advise you to stick with the phone you'd 'rather buy' because I do not want the iPhone to turn into another iPod 'disaster' and everyone to have one.
__________
*You could call iPhone perfect*

*January 18, 2007*
*BY ANDY IHNATKO*

I have used the Apple iPhone. I had a private briefing the day after Steve Jobs' keynote and spent about 45 minutes noodling around with the device. 

You may touch the hem of my robe if you wish. 

In response to a Beatlemania-scale pile of e-mails, here's what I can tell you so far, based on my hands-on impressions, my talks with Apple and general first-hand sniffing around: 

*1.* The touch-interface works flawlessly, in terms of both technical function and user interface design. Whatever you want to do -- select an album to play, make or take a call, compose and send an e-mail -- your first impulse is almost always the correct one. 

This is the simplest phone ever. 

And there are no lags, no pauses, no waiting for the slickly animated UI to catch up with you, even when you're scrolling through a stack of album art that's flopping past your finger in 3D: It's liquid. 

The bad news: It works only with direct, skin contact. You can't wear gloves, and I don't know if you can even put a screen protector on it. On the plus side, the screen is supposed to be more scratch-resistant than an iPod.

"So long as you don't have a pocket full of broken glass, it'll be OK in there," I was told. 

*2.* I think the iPhone's virtual keyboard is a huge improvement over the mechanical thumbpads found on the Treo and any other smart phones of its size. 

The buttons are significantly larger, you don't have to hit them dead-center, you lightly tap them instead of punching them down, and the software is smart enough to know that you meant to type "Tuesday" instead of "Tudsday." 

After 30 seconds, I was already typing faster with the iPhone than I ever have with any other phone. I suspect that true e-mail demons will need to adapt to the lack of tactile feedback, though. 

*3.* It's the most beautiful freakin' display I've ever seen on a phone or PDA, both in range of color and level of detail. Even microscopic browser text is credibly readable. 

4. The apps that were functional at the time of the demo give the satisfying, protein-rich experience of "real" software. The mail client and browser make you feel like you're using a powerful desktop app, not a cell phone that can _kind of_ send e-mail and browse the Web (depending on how you define "e-mail" and "the Web"). 

*5.* Apple will keep a _very _tight rein on software development. 

I asked point-blank if third parties would be able to write and distribute iPhone apps and was told, point-blank, no. 

However, it appears that there'll be _some_ third-party opportunities. I'm going to take a guess that iPhone software will be distributed the same way as iPod games: no "unsigned" apps will install, but apps will start appearing on the iTunes Store after successfully passing through a mysterious process of Apple certification -- one that ensures that they meet a certain standard of quality and won't, you know, secretly send your credit-card info to Nigeria. 

The lockdown on software is an a_rea of ongoing suspicious interest._ I noticed that the iPhone's pre-release browser was missing some plug-ins. I asked if Real and Macromedia _et al._ would be writing media plug-ins for the iPhone's Web browser, and was told that no, the browser would ship with plug-ins, but Apple would be writing them all in-house. Odd, that. 

*6.* The iPhone runs the same OS as the Macintosh. And not in the way that Windows Mobile is, I suppose, technically, if you want to split hairs about it, classified _somewhere_ in the Microsoft Windows phylum. 

Nope, everything I've learned (both in official briefings and "you and I never spoke, all right?" sort of discussions) says that it truly does run Leopard, the upcoming 10.5 OS that will be released for the Macintosh late in the spring. 

Those spiffy UI animations, for instance, come courtesy of Leopard's Core Animation suite. 

So will it run Mac software? Nope. The iPhone runs OS X, but it's an iPhone, not a Macintosh. And it stands to reason that the OS on the iPhone doesn't include any bits that it doesn't need. 

And no, the iPhone's Widgets aren't the same as the Mac's Dashboard widgets. But they do use DashCode and other desktop widget tech, so who knows? I'm really hoping that widgets will be more open to third-party developers than apps. 

*7.* The iPhone is still under development and isn't feature-complete. I opened the "Notes" application and found myself tapping impotently at a JPEG of what the app is supposed to look like. And the camera app only had one button. 

Any complaints about what the iPhone _can't_ do are premature. Remember, it won't ship for six months. 

I really, really like what I've seen so far. But true judgment won't come until June.

_Andy Ihnatko writes on technical and computer issues for the Sun-Times._


----------

